# Super Grape Ape



## chuckdee123 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey everyone, today i bought a "super grape ape" clone from my cannabis club. i have never heard of this strain, at least not with the "super." (maybe its crossed with something that has "super" in the title? super silver haze, etc.)

has anyone has heard of it or had experience with it? share!
thanks and take it easy!:ccc:


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 18, 2009)

......................................


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 18, 2009)

I've had the Grape Ape from a club...it was great!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 18, 2009)

yeah i've had the grape ape at a lot of different grades and some of it was real good. i figure a strain with 'super' added in there cant be worse..


----------

